

Speed up your RAID: moving journal to SSD - snaky
http://insights.oetiker.ch/linux/external-journal-on-ssd/

======
bifrost
So, I've done this, but its got one pretty important caveat.

If you're using a consumer level SSD, and doing a lot of writes, be prepared
for your SSD to die quickly, like possibly within 6 months. Also, when that
SSD dies, it may take your ext2/3fs with it (been there, glad I had backups).

If you're thinking about RAID1-ing the SSD, also remember that since this is
solid state media, they're likely to die at the same time.

~~~
snaky
The end of article contains "Reliability Impact" part that directly touching
the topic deep enough

------
wmf
(2008)

Today I would just use bcache.

